# Saugeye stocking numbers...



## BrettSass844

Does anyone have a link or info for saugeye stocking numbers for all Ohio lakes? I cant seem to locate this on ODNR. All the focus on specific numbers seems to be on trout. Most curious in Acton and Indian.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

BrettSass844 said:


> Does anyone have a link or info for saugeye stocking numbers for all Ohio lakes? I cant seem to locate this on ODNR. All the focus on specific numbers seems to be on trout. Most curious in Acton and Indian.


It seems calling and requesting the info is the best way to go. I've seen them posted before,but can't remember when who an what lakes


----------



## BrettSass844

I submitted an inquiry for the information. I will provide that here if I receive a response.


----------



## James lucius

Figure Out what lakes and what district you want


----------



## float4fish

http://ohiogamefishing.s3.amazonaws.com/2017/09/378174_45462609d024f0ad4afb19f377242897.pdf


----------

